# Drive or ride first?



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I am hoping to train my horse for both riding and driving. He's a Morgan, so well-suited to both. I was wondering what are the benefits/disadvantages of training him for one before the other. I do know a woman who has an off-the-track Standardbred, and she has had a lot of trouble with teaching him to bend under saddle. He's not ready to start yet, either way- he's only two- just wondered what other people here thought.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

The trainer down the road rides first she says it helps to quiet them and fram them up befor driving them. I have no other knowlage but that. I had asked her that question on time yrs ago. I dont think it would realy mater eather way if you have loads of ground work on them.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

This is just a question, because i really just cant figure it out. I dont mean it in any mallace way,

Doesnt driving conflict with riding. Because of the shafts i think there called they cant bend whilst turning like they would around our leg. Does this not affect balance and flexion? Therefore making them harder to ride? 

Thank you


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont think so if you continue to work them on both. I would say if that driving is the only thing they ever did it might, but they drive and ride these horses so they are still suple and soft.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe that is why this woman has had so much trouble with her Standardbred. But I have known horses who did both, and very well, so I know it can be done.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> This is just a question, because i really just cant figure it out. I dont mean it in any mallace way,
> 
> Doesnt driving conflict with riding. Because of the shafts i think there called they cant bend whilst turning like they would around our leg. Does this not affect balance and flexion? Therefore making them harder to ride?
> 
> Thank you


If the shafts are a proper width it does not effect them bending. If they are too narrow it does


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

With driving you can start them younger than riding. I started line driving at 1 and driving at 2 so when it came time to mount they are very used to being handled and mounting wasn't a big deal for my horse. They also know many cues from driving. The whip is used like leg aids and they are very good at voices commands if trained to do so.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

KatieQ said:


> I am hoping to train my horse for both riding and driving. He's a Morgan, so well-suited to both. I was wondering what are the benefits/disadvantages of training him for one before the other. I do know a woman who has an off-the-track Standardbred, and she has had a lot of trouble with teaching him to bend under saddle. He's not ready to start yet, either way- he's only two- just wondered what other people here thought.


 I don't think this is typical driving. They have gone in a circle in 1 direction at full speed so I can see why bending could be an issue with this type of training


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Driving first has the advantage of being able to do it at a younger, more immature development stage. There's less stress on the legs and joints. The preparation (groundwork, linedriving, despooking...) are all going to be the same. You can be doing those now. I would always advise starting with your strenght first. If you're a better rider, start there. You're less apt to get in trouble and can fix things before they are a full blown wreck. Once you get one down, the other comes very quickly.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> If the shafts are a proper width it does not effect them bending. If they are too narrow it does


 
Thank you, these are the answers i was after.  I was looking into breaking my pony into harness i while ago but everyone told me not to because it would affect his ability undersadle and i show him so i sort of left the though.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have only driven a handful of times, but just wanted to comment on what a previous poster said about OT standardbred only going around in one direction.
There are a lot of standardbred farms around where I live, and for the most part, they exercise clockwise, and race/heavy train counter clockwise. The horse knows the difference, and will generally just jog one way, but full out pace/trot the other way. So they are used to bending in both directions.
But as far as using the whip as per leg aides, that aspect is lacking in the race horse. I have ridden a few standardbreds that were very willing, friendly mounts, but clueless to leg aides. One in particular would just stand there as you squeezed with both heels, or even kicked. 'Huh? Whatcha doin?' If you made a kissing noise though, look out! Off he goes! lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Thank you, these are the answers i was after.  I was looking into breaking my pony into harness i while ago but everyone told me not to because it would affect his ability undersadle and i show him so i sort of left the though.


Cross training is very good. Driving my horse has done alot of preparation for riding that I wasn't able to do because of her age. I must say that I do take alot of driving lessons and there are alot of people driving that are not very good at it. Most people think if they can go, turn, and whoa they know what they are doing but there is so much more than meets the eye with proper contact, turning, getting them to move away from the whip if needed when turning, cadence, length of stride and etc.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

This is great! I am not a driver (yet), but I have arranged to take lessons and hire a professional to help train him. I was trying to get an idea which discipline I should be focusing on first, as far as groundwork and preparation go. Sounds like they kind of compliment each other, if done properly.


----------

